# river rig?



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Could you all please help fill me in on the river rig I have been hearing so much about? How to tie one of I can by them pre made etc. I have tried googling them in the past and there are so many different versions it makes it seem complicated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Th


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

??


----------



## jmbush01 (Jun 25, 2012)

There's a whole thread on the River rig, you've probably seen it.. It seemed to have gotten a little heated because of different opinions on whether it was kosher to describe how to tie the rig, with River being a contributing member here and selling his rig professionally.

I'm sure someone will point you to where you can buy his brand!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

You can buy them on line from Frisco Rod & Gun


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Click on the Fishing Bible at the bottom of the forum. Do a search for "river rig". You can read for hours, I think there's over 30 pages.


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok. Thanks for the responses...


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

really???lol Tradewinds has them also..


----------

